# $12 Portable bow press



## Spurhunter (Dec 8, 2008)

Great idea. I've used something similar (threaded rod style) for 5 years or so. Tractor supply carries solid steel galvanized turnbuckles. That's what I changed over to after having a couple of the aluminum body styles strip out. A dab of wax on the threads makes it easy to tighten. I like the strap design, may have to work up one too. Thanks.


----------



## shanedut (Sep 28, 2009)

Looks good. Only thing i can think of is i would maybe put a half hitch behind the buckle with the tail because i have had motorcycle straps loosen off if hit just right or if they are really cheap ones. Other wise great idea.


----------



## deertick (May 18, 2010)

Looks good. I think I can make one of these.


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

Good Job my man!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## NYSBowman (Aug 21, 2012)

I'd be worried that the loops stitching would break under pressure. Any idea how much stress they will take?


----------



## curt514 (Feb 20, 2010)

The stitching shouldn't be an issue. I think that even the weaker straps are rated at 500lb. I have built basicly the same thing but I used a length of chain instead of the strap. If you hook the d-loop onto a hook and apply a little pressure it makes it a ton easier to turn the turn-buckle. It also make it much quicker.


----------



## owmygulay (Feb 6, 2012)

i am using a setup just like vftcandy made in the thread posted up top. works awesome. the staps i used say they are rated for a couple hundred pounds so there is no worry of them coming loose.


----------



## mfroniewski (Jul 29, 2012)

Shanedut - Not a bad idea. A couple extra seconds for peace of mind.

NYSBowman - The straps say they have a working load of 400lbs and a breaking point of 1200lbs, so they should be fine. 

Curt154 - I'll have to try that next time. Taking some of the load off the turnbuckle should definitely make it easier to turn. I lubed the threads, and that helped a lot, too.


----------



## vastomper (Sep 25, 2007)

Tagged for later

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## roverdisc98 (Nov 11, 2011)

if anything is going to fail, it's the cheap imported turned eyes


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

Nice !!


----------



## Spurhunter (Dec 8, 2008)

Pay attention to those threads if the body of the turnbuckle is aluminum. Mentioned it at the start for a reason, they will fail eventually. The eyes will hold fine.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

This may be a "captain obvious" moment so forgive me if it is. 

If you're just changing a string or cables you can do away with the turn buckle altogether. Simply draw the bow and tighten the strap. As you let the bow down it will be pressed. Change the strings\cables and the re-draw the bow and loosen the straps. I would do this regularly when I was a youngster with a press very similar to this. I would sit on the ground and put my foot on the bows handle, then draw the bow with one hand and then tighten the strap with the free hand.


----------



## deerjitsu (Apr 3, 2013)

Tag for later


----------



## Rapt_up (Mar 18, 2013)

Very nice... I'd go one more step less expensive and use a rachet style tie down strap... and soft slings on the limbs. No risk of ever damaging the surface. When I make mine I'll post pics. 

Overall a great idea and much less expensive than the other options.


----------



## Rapt_up (Mar 18, 2013)

Thread resurrections...  Just used my ratchet style tie down strap and pins to press my Martin Pantera to move the cable to the lower draw weight post. Works great.


----------



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

Tag


----------



## waldopepper (Jul 29, 2014)

Looks to be a good set up with those limbs. The bendy part of the limbs is below your press bolts. Good for string changes and peep work. Can't beat the price. Good job.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

nice build


----------



## dlehnert (Dec 17, 2014)

Tag


----------



## varnco (Apr 10, 2015)

Nice build!

How do you keep the bolts from sliding up and putting the pressure on your cams - or does it not matter if they do?

Thoughts on how this would work on a compound bow with limbs that aren't as much at a 90* angle?

Thanks.


----------



## phantom1 (Dec 14, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## Georgious (Oct 1, 2016)

mfroniewski said:


> Shanedut - Not a bad idea. A couple extra seconds for peace of mind.
> 
> NYSBowman - The straps say they have a working load of 400lbs and a breaking point of 1200lbs, so they should be fine.
> 
> Curt154 - I'll have to try that next time. Taking some of the load off the turnbuckle should definitely make it easier to turn. I lubed the threads, and that helped a lot, too.


That's good to know that they should snap. I'll be giving this a try with my bow when I can get some straps.


----------



## Georgious (Oct 1, 2016)

Anyone know where I can get these straps online?


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

varnco said:


> How do you keep the bolts from sliding up and putting the pressure on your cams


the angle of the limbs means the bolts are trying to move towards the riser, not away.


----------



## HoytCharger6 (Sep 29, 2016)

Tag


----------



## Rooksc (Jun 27, 2016)

Nice


----------



## dtony (Oct 4, 2016)

Nice


----------



## csoutfitters (Mar 1, 2016)

Good tool to have especially with how easy and portable it is. Great for any away from home bow hunts


----------



## codym92 (Sep 28, 2015)

^ no doubt! I'll have to make one to throw in my bag when I go hunting out of town. Never know when it might save your hunting trip.


----------



## Texasforever (Jul 29, 2016)

Nice idea man

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## schrepfer (Jan 22, 2016)

Very cool! Does it work well when you release it? Those straps tend to release their tension all at once.


----------



## Buttista (Feb 12, 2016)

look at amazon


----------



## Chrisww1971 (Nov 7, 2016)

Gonna try this. Thanks.


----------



## Markg1960! (Jun 24, 2016)

Great idea!


----------



## Davesolo29 (Apr 5, 2015)

schrepfer said:


> Very cool! Does it work well when you release it? Those straps tend to release their tension all at once.


This is what I was wondering. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny1949 (Oct 24, 2016)

Looks simple and effective. I haven't ever used plasti-dip. How do you keep it from dripping and how do you get that thick a coat on the bolts? I'm going to try making one.


----------



## Lefty87 (Nov 13, 2016)

Tagged


----------



## kurtzgreg1561 (Aug 30, 2016)

b0w_bender said:


> This may be a "captain obvious" moment so forgive me if it is.
> 
> If you're just changing a string or cables you can do away with the turn buckle altogether. Simply draw the bow and tighten the strap. As you let the bow down it will be pressed. Change the strings\cables and the re-draw the bow and loosen the straps. I would do this regularly when I was a youngster with a press very similar to this. I would sit on the ground and put my foot on the bows handle, then draw the bow with one hand and then tighten the strap with the free hand.


Very dangerous! The bow coyld twist or torque and the string or cables could ride off the track. NEVER use your foot to draw ANY compound bow! Yes! I'm speaking from personal experience! One of the dumbest things I've ever done hands down.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

oh, come on. as long as you let the bow settle naturally and don't abnormally twist the riser, the effect is much the same as drawing a bow from a ceiling mounted scale.


----------



## Rgtemple (Nov 21, 2016)

you can get them from a hardware store.


----------



## buknrut (Nov 26, 2016)

great idea


----------



## Number17 (Jul 20, 2011)

schrepfer said:


> Very cool! Does it work well when you release it? Those straps tend to release their tension all at once.


Use the turnbuckle to compress and relax the limbs. The cam buckle is just there to take up the initial slack and put tension on the system.


----------



## jonbutcher05 (Sep 15, 2016)

good idea!


----------



## mikx (Nov 7, 2016)

Looks good. But, why can't just use a rope/cable with hooks on each end? Draw a bow, hook the cable to pins, release, change strings, whatever, draw, unhook?


----------



## Longrange (Feb 10, 2016)

Interesting, simple should work. I do prefer putting the pressure on the limbs where the axles are.


----------



## StrikerN40015 (Dec 11, 2016)

Great idea


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pomorski1 (Oct 21, 2016)

[emoji1531]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfhunt (Dec 28, 2016)

👌

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using Tapatalk


----------



## nipy (Jul 25, 2011)

nice


----------



## xanthophobia (Jul 26, 2008)

Cheap n easy. Nice!


----------



## Tugs (Dec 29, 2015)

Next project


----------

